# monolythic yield data?



## Exibar (Jul 17, 2008)

I've searched and couldn't find any yield data on monolythics. I'm wondering if they are worth harvesting or not, they're tiny so they're prolly take a little while to make up a large batch, but I'm sure with the two gaylords sized of boards I have here that I'll have plenty of Monolythics to harves to make a pound or two maybe.

thanks!
Mike B


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,

Not all monolithics contain precious metals. The average yield for those that do is around 2-2.5% Pd. They also contain some Ag in the solders and occasionally Pt or Au.

Steve


----------



## Exibar (Jul 17, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Hello,
> 
> Not all monolithics contain precious metals. The average yield for those that do is around 2-2.5% Pd. They also contain some Ag in the solders and occasionally Pt or Au.
> 
> Steve



oh boy, i thought they all did :-(

The ones I've been pulling are about an 1/8" long, brown with silver looking ends. There are much smaller ones that look the same, but I can't harvest those too well because of their size, so I stick with the larger ones.

Is there a way to tell which ones have the PMs?

Mike B


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2008)

The only way I know of to be 100% certain is to test them.

Generally those made after 1992 are less likely to contain Pd, but this is not a definite way to identify them.

If you have access to the manufacturers part number for the monolithics in question, you can check their website for the component compositions.

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 17, 2008)

What about monolothics on slot 1 cpu's?


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 17, 2008)

The majority of the monlithics on slot 1 cpus contain 2% Pd.

Steve


----------



## Exibar (Jul 17, 2008)

wow, this is much more complicated than I thought :-( At least with gold yielding items, we pretty much know what contains gold 

So, Slot 1 Mono caps are a good bet, as are mono caps from before '92. 

I'll see if I can pull any part numbers off of one, gunna be tough though as they're teeny tiny... but I'll see what I can do.

I'll see if I can pull a random sample of the same looking monocaps, and see about the part numbers on them, if any...

I'm sure that looks aren't everything (hell if you guys saw a picture of me you'd know thats true!), but what would you say is the certainty percentage of just harvesting monocaps that look like the ones on slot 1 cards? Those are pretty much what I'm pulling, so hopefully it's about 75 - 90% that they contain Pd? 

I doubt I'll refine them, prolly 'bay them. Pd seems a bit difficult to refine, especially with the whole berryilum dealio. But, I don't want to harvest junk, and want to have honest words in my 'bay auction for them....
Heck who knows... I may even try to refine them.... but the chances are slim, I hae my hands full with the gold stuff 

thanks once again Steve! You're the bestest! 

Mike B


----------



## Bigatus (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi
What is the worth of those capacitors? Any Pd or Ag ?

Photos


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 17, 2012)

Bigatus said:


> Hi
> What is the worth of those capacitors? Any Pd or Ag ?
> 
> Photos




All your answers are in the posts above yours.
You can't tell the values by looking at them, or a picture of them.

Jim


----------



## EpicSilver (Jun 20, 2012)

would any of the MCC's contain any toxic metals? just asking before i try refining and get a nasty surprise


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2012)

They are called MLCCshttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MLCCs not MMCs!
MMC means just an array of capacitors of any type.
PdCl is not such healthy stuff, but you wont find any process here that makes you live longer or better, anyway.
Best get the DVD from Lazersteve and inform yourself about the process. I for myself have decided not to process them by myself. There are many other things to consider like the spongemetal that comes out, which is not like the gold that you can just melt into a button. 
Pd recycling is for pros.
And with the yield and the price for Pd you can easly calculate for yourself, how much of them you need before starting to try by yourself. I would say 500g is a minimum.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi there

Would it be fair to think that hi grade Server motherboard MCC and RAM MCC are more likely to be the ones that do contain precious metals?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2012)

They are called MLCCs, spaceship f.o. all (see posting just above yours) and then I opt for: NO.
There is no guarantee on that. My advice is to desolder a few and test if they are magnetic. If so, they contain a lot of nickel. Which is no good sign.
But they still may contain palladium and/or silver as stated here on this forum. Maybe they just yield lower. 
If they are not attrracted by a magnet they should yield in the typical range of 2-4%.
Just collect them anyway. Once you have more than 200g-300g refining may be an option. Selling them is always one.

Marcel


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 22, 2012)

My apologies Marcel

I thought I had been referring to Monolithic Ceramic Capacitors as opposed to Multi Layer Ceramic capacitors.

I guess both are valid?

http://dumbledore.hubpages.com/hub/Palladium-An-overlooked-E-scrap-Recycler-Resource

I have a few Kg of these from Server motherboards and older DDR 1 RAM

Thanks I'll try the magnets on them Sir.


----------



## Pddigger13 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi yall I just bought 10,000+ multilayer ceramic capacitors do they contain palladium? Not monolithic ceramic capacitors but I have been picking those from boards I don't want to know the yield because I want it to suprise me when I do the process in witch I am very aware of my chemical surroundings.

Thanks in advance 

Pddigger13


----------



## etack (Dec 1, 2015)

Pddigger13 said:


> Hi yall I just bought 10,000+ multilayer ceramic capacitors do they contain palladium? Not monolithic ceramic capacitors but I have been picking those from boards I don't want to know the yield because I want it to suprise me when I do the process in witch I am very aware of my chemical surroundings.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Pddigger13




Well, I don't know if yours contain Pd but I can tell you 10,000 pieces is not a lot. I've had 500+# done this year and if they are non magnetic they will contain some PMs.


Eric


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 2, 2015)

If you purchased the parts on reel look up the part number that is on the reel and you will find a datasheet that will tell you if the part was made using PMs or not. If you do no have the reels, then you will need to test a small sample of the material to see if they contain PMs.

Steve


----------

